# [ROM-Leak] Gingerbread 2.3.4 T959VUVKG4



## QUIETLYloud (Jun 24, 2011)

This was posted by chadster214 on xda-developers... I take ZERO credit for this as it belongs to chadster214.

I was giving permission, by chadster214, to share this here:

"This is a raw file. it looks like we got our old bootloader back with this leak.

flash at your own risk!

http://www.sendspace.com/file/w44gs7

password: samfirmware.com"

You are able to get back into recovery with this one.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## neocorteqz (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank You for this!


----------



## QUIETLYloud (Jun 24, 2011)

No problem

Sent from my SGH-T959V using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## ducanhengineer (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for share!


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2011)

_____


----------



## smije (Aug 4, 2011)

So, I downloaded and extracted all the files, and I have the following files: CODE_T959VUVKG4_CL385158_REV00_user_low_noship.tar.md5, Hawk_Sidekick_VibrantPlus_831.pit, SGH-T959V-CSC-TMB-VIBRANTP.tar.md5, and T959VUVKG4-Phone-CL1037720.tar.md5...I know that in ODIN the file SGH-T959V-CSC-TMB-VIBRANTP.tar.md5 goes in the CSC field, and that T959VUVKG4-Phone-CL1037720.tar.md5 goes in the PHONE field, but I don't know which file goes in the PIT field, and which one goes into the PDA field...I'd really like to flash ASAP. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Juls317 (Sep 3, 2011)

"smije said:


> So, I downloaded and extracted all the files, and I have the following files: CODE_T959VUVKG4_CL385158_REV00_user_low_noship.tar.md5, Hawk_Sidekick_VibrantPlus_831.pit, SGH-T959V-CSC-TMB-VIBRANTP.tar.md5, and T959VUVKG4-Phone-CL1037720.tar.md5...I know that in ODIN the file SGH-T959V-CSC-TMB-VIBRANTP.tar.md5 goes in the CSC field, and that T959VUVKG4-Phone-CL1037720.tar.md5 goes in the PHONE field, but I don't know which file goes in the PIT field, and which one goes into the PDA field...I'd really like to flash ASAP. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


CODE_T959UVKG4 etc, goes in PDA and the file that ends in .pit goes in PIT


----------



## smije (Aug 4, 2011)

I should have been paying more attention :blush: . Thanks a lot!


----------

